# What's next? NO TIP FOR SERVERS?



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

I was listening to a talk show this morning and they were talking about how some restaurants in SF are adding surcharges and completely removing tips / or saying "tip included" (just like Uber is saying)...

Is this becoming the way of the future / a new economic trend to entice customers to spend and generate revenue?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you mean NYC.

And there's actually something to be said about abolishing tipping in that specific industry. All the servers are expected to pool and split their tips, which means you're not really "recognizing superior service" that you happen to receive from one server. Then there's the issue of whether the tips are shared with busboys, dishwashers, etc.

Same with bartenders and casino dealers -- most are required to pool and split. I don't know about hair chains like Great Clips or Supercuts.

With an Uberlyft driver, the person who was intended to be tipped gets tipped. If there is tipping at all, etc.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> I was listening to a talk show this morning and they were talking about how some restaurants in SF are adding surcharges and completely removing tips / or saying "tip included" (just like Uber is saying)...


The difference with Uber is that they blatantly lie. Tips are NOT included. Fare = Base (usually ZERO) + distance + time + SRF.

I'm sure the restaurant will truly add the tip to the server's income.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Some restaurants in NYC are increasing their menu prices by 23% and giving all the employees a raise and doing away with tips. 

Uber decreases pay by 50% and does away with tips. 

Companies like uber are the robber barons of the 21st century.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> I think you mean NYC.
> 
> And there's actually something to be said about abolishing tipping in that specific industry. All the servers are expected to pool and split their tips, which means you're not really "recognizing superior service" that you happen to receive from one server. Then there's the issue of whether the tips are shared with busboys, dishwashers, etc.
> 
> ...


Not true! My wife had been in the industry for over twenty years and although she is expected to tip out the bar back, etc... She keeps the tips she earns. They are NOT pooled with the other servers/bar tenders.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> I think you mean NYC.
> 
> And there's actually something to be said about abolishing tipping in that specific industry. All the servers are expected to pool and split their tips, which means you're not really "recognizing superior service" that you happen to receive from one server. Then there's the issue of whether the tips are shared with busboys, dishwashers, etc.
> 
> ...


SF is following NYC's actions in regards to becoming tipless, they're simply adding new surcharges and raising the server's salary.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Einstein said:


> The difference with Uber is that they blatantly lie. Tips are NOT included.


They stopped saying they were a long time ago.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Not true! My wife had been in the industry for over twenty years and although she is expected to tip out the bar back, etc... She keeps the tips she earns. They are NOT pooled with the other servers/bar tenders.


Not all businesses operate the same way. While yes, food service typically does not pool tips, many casino jobs require tips to be pooled and split. In these casinos, this usually also applies to cocktail waitresses in addition to the game dealers.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> They stopped saying they were a long time ago.


They changed their tag line to "no tipping necessary", not really a big difference from "tip is included". Both statements are geared towards discouraging tipping.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

AceManShow said:


> I was listening to a talk show this morning and they were talking about how some restaurants in SF are adding surcharges and completely removing tips / or saying "tip included" (just like Uber is saying)...
> 
> Is this becoming the way of the future / a new economic trend to entice customers to spend and generate revenue?


Thanks to uber ppl become cheaper and cheaper as time goes by. For any restaurant its almost impossible to keep a server without tip with what they pay them. 
So they put mandatory tip in the bill. 
With this comes indifferent quality of service because tip is a motivating tool to make someone work better to earn it. 
I bet if uber had a tip option in the app there'd be hope for drivers to earn a bonus for their service. Now no tip = f**k you attitude , jobs done get out of my car because the pay is shit.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> I was listening to a talk show this morning and they were talking about how some restaurants in SF are adding surcharges and completely removing tips / or saying "tip included" (just like Uber is saying)...
> 
> Is this becoming the way of the future / a new economic trend to entice customers to spend and generate revenue?


I certainly hope so! I hope all business get rid of them. Tip culture in this country is absolutely out of control. Who in the hell are you "supposed" to tip these days? I think it is funny when you look at who gets tips these days and who doesn't. It just makes no sense and I am sick of thinking about it. The problem is a tip has become an expectation rather than a gratuity and that is what the problem is. I am not cheap by nature. I have no problem providing someone with a little extra but only when they GO ABOVE AND BEYOND for me. Why has normal basic service been seen as tip worthy now? What salary is enough for what job? Take a bellman for example. All the guy does is wheel a cart to your room with bags on it and you are expected to give him what? $5? So each person that checks in and he wheels up he gets another $5 plus his salary? Why? Does that person not get paid? Is he getting paid less than the dude in McDonald's or Taco Bell that gives you your food yet gets no tip? Explain that to me? What about all the other low paying jobs that society doesn't expect to get tips? Why doesn't anyone give a crap about them? It has to end somewhere and I applaud Uber for that. They set up a system where it was very readily apparent tips would not be part of the equation yet all you guys signed up anyway and then complain. If you didn't like it why did you sign up? Enough is enough already.


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

I would love for Uber to pay well enough so that drivers weren't operating at a loss for most short rides so they would need tips. I really hate people who think it is perfectly acceptable to get a driver from 5 miles away to drive them 1 1/2 at a loss. They know full well they would have had to wait far longer and paid triple to do the same with a taxi. Honestly if Uber or people who enjoy Uber continue to not make the experience worth while for the driver they will find themselves with out drivers.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> I would love for Uber to pay well enough so that drivers weren't operating at a loss for most short rides so they would need tips. I really hate people who think it is perfectly acceptable to get a driver from 5 miles away to drive them 1 1/2 at a loss. They know full well they would have had to wait far longer and paid triple to do the same with a taxi. Honestly if Uber or people who enjoy Uber continue to not make the experience worth while for the driver they will find themselves with out drivers.


Let me ask you, did you sign up for Uber before or after the price cuts? If after, why?


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

Because of Uber's misleading driver earning reports. It isn't until you actually start driving that you find out the hourly amount they claim people can earn is based on only contact time and not time spent getting to pickup or waiting for call and they quote gross not net after taxes (1099 = double FICA tax) and expenses. BTW if a driver could tell in advance that a client 5 miles away is only going the base rate distance, they would never go to pick that client up, and definitely not in the wee hours of the night. That is why that information is hidden from the driver. No one is going to go across town for the privilege of driving someone at a net loss. And base rate trips are a net loss for the driver virtually every time. Uber holds hostage fares that turn a small profit by forcing drivers to accept net loss fares or risk being dropped from the system. At best Uber is a deferment loan a person doesn't have to pay until April 15th or til the car needs a major repair. Potential drivers need to look at Uber as giving you time to find a real job. Only the mathematically challenged or those that enjoy meeting new people even if it costs them money would stay with it long term. This is why Uber is constantly recruiting and their turn over rate is extremely high. I doubt their labor pool will completely dry up because there are always desperate people between jobs. Uber preys on the same people that get caught up in pyramid schemes the desperate. The worse thing that could happen to Uber is if the economy picks back up so that people have better employment opportunities. I would advice people to only look at Uber as a work loan against future tax or expenses. Whatever you do don't expect a ROI for a new ride utilizing rideshare schemes. When the economy does pick back up the quality of Uber drivers will take a nose dive if Uber doesn't increase incentives to retain quality drivers.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Because of Uber's misleading driver earning reports. It isn't until you actually start driving that you find out the hourly amount they claim people can earn is based on only contact time and not time spent getting to pickup or waiting for call and they quote gross not net after taxes (1099 = double FICA tax) and expenses. BTW if a driver could tell in advance that a client 5 miles away is only going the base rate distance, they would never go to pick that client up, and definitely not in the wee hours of the night. That is why that information is hidden from the driver. No one is going to go across town for the privilege of driving someone at a net loss. And base rate trips are a net loss for the driver virtually every time. Uber holds hostage fares that turn a small profit by forcing drivers to accept net loss fares or risk being dropped from the system. At best Uber is a deferment loan a person doesn't have to pay until April 15th or til the car needs a major repair. Potential drivers need to look at Uber as giving you time to find a real job. Only the mathematically challenged or those that enjoy meeting new people even if it costs them money would stay with it long term. This is why Uber is constantly recruiting and their turn over rate is extremely high. I doubt their labor pool will completely dry up because there are always desperate people between jobs. Uber preys on the same people that get caught up in pyramid schemes the desperate. The worse thing that could happen to Uber is if the economy picks back up so that people have better employment opportunities. I would advice people to only look at Uber as a work loan against future tax or expenses. Whatever you do don't expect a ROI for a new ride utilizing rideshare schemes. When the economy does pick back up the quality of Uber drivers will take a nose dive if Uber doesn't increase incentives to retain quality drivers.


Is there any way to see Uber's materials without signing up as a driver? I'd really be interested in seeing what everyone is looking at when they sign up to get a better understanding of how they are being mislead.


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

I wish I had taken a screen shot of the ad I saw by Uber that said earn up to $18.95 per hour. It is no longer posted. The current ads say up to $700 a week. And to reach that amount they are talking about gross receipts without taking any expenses out or taxes. And in this market a driver would have to be available to drive 60 hours a week minimum. I have a friend who is an ex taxi driver who knows all the tricks to maximise profits and his best week full time was just over $400 gross.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> I wish I had taken a screen shot of the ad I saw by Uber that said earn up to $18.95 per hour. It is no longer posted. The current ads say up to $700 a week. And to reach that amount they are talking about gross receipts without taking any expenses out or taxes. And in this market a driver would have to be available to drive 60 hours a week minimum. I have a friend who is an ex taxi driver who knows all the tricks to maximise profits and his best week full time was just over $400 gross.


I'm not talking about ads... I have no sympathy for anyone that sees JUST an "ad" and then blindly jumps in head first. You know how many of those "make $750 a week just sitting at home" ads I see on the Internet every day? Are you telling me there was no specific documentation outlining how this entire system worked in detail? I find that very hard to believe. I'm interested in signing up myself just to really see what is provided. It can't just be an "ad" right?


----------



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

Not just an ad, Uber's public relations has got the media reporting great earnings for drivers. Uber actively promotes this myth. It will be forums like this one that will tell people the truth so they don't get in over their heads thinking the hype is real. There have been a few articles written cluing people in on the bait and switch. 

I suppose since there is a massive glut of lawyers you are all for lowest bid contract lawyers to save taxpayers money right? And law schools that fabric potential earnings to attract law students are completely blameless for misleading people about their future earning potential in the legal profession.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Libertyfare said:


> Not just an ad, Uber's public relations has got the media reporting great earnings for drivers. Uber actively promotes this myth. It will be forums like this one that will tell people the truth so they don't get in over their heads thinking the hype is real. There have been a few articles written cluing people in on the bait and switch.
> 
> I suppose since there is a massive glut of lawyers you are all for lowest bid contract lawyers to save taxpayers money right? And law schools that fabric potential earnings to attract law students are completely blameless for misleading people about their future earning potential in the legal profession.


I'm in house for an insurance company. I AM the lowest bid 

Funny you should mention that... there WAS a law suit from recent graduates against at least 1 school for doing just that!!! The school advertised employment rates and stats etc... and then when everyone graduated the market was already FLOODED and no one could get jobs. This was about 9 years or so ago. Not sure if things got much better since then but I know they made the bar exam harder here in New York a few years ago to cut down on new attorneys.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

This is wonderful culture and mentality uber partner is creating in modern society; just imagine how wonderful is go out and do worries to tip nobody
We must thanks and recognize all the great things uber partner is contributing with this state of the art disruptive technology
Lmao


----------

